# UCLA Majors?



## pythondrummer (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey everyone.  I'm a senior in highschool right now, and like everyone else here, I'm applying to film schools.  Right now i'm working on applying to UCLA.  Of course the film production major is closed for freshman applicants, but UCLA does not offer an undecided major choice or pre-film major.  I am kind of at a loss for what to put as my major.  Has anyone else gone through this process?  What should I put as my major?

Thanks so much.


----------



## braininabox (Nov 20, 2007)

They do have a section about this up on the website...basically anyone that wants to go into Film Production has to spend four semesters in the General Education Clusters program.  That program is laid out here 

Basically you are going to spend four semesters in the areas of art, society, science, and writing before you can get accepted into the Film Production program. (while keeping a GPA above 3.0)

I can see what they are going for here (allowing you to get all of your gen ed/lib arts stuff out of the way so you can concentrate solely on film for two years) But this track has the potential of really screwing you over if you don't get accepted into the Film and Television program.


----------



## pythondrummer (Nov 21, 2007)

yeah, i know all that...  i was just wondering what people put as their major.  i think i'll go undecided social sciences.


----------



## braininabox (Nov 21, 2007)

lol, I was telling you that you needed to put General Education Clusters as your major, if thats an option


----------



## Cine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have tried to find the answer to one simple question for months and I'll ask it again, how much do tuition and housing (incuding meel plan) of one graduate year cost?


----------



## Winterreverie (Nov 24, 2007)

Cine, why not check the UCLA website? The problem with asking on a forum is tuition varies from year to year and emphasis to emphasis.

Plus, that seems like the kind of homework you should do on your own.


----------



## pythondrummer (Nov 24, 2007)

braininabox, yeah i think thats the closest i can get to general ed clusters while still sort of staying close to something that is somewhat related to film.  thanks for the replies.

and cine, thats definitely something you can find out on your own.  try collegeboard.com  they might have it.


----------



## rockinthecave (Nov 25, 2007)

one year of graduate at what school?


----------



## Cine (Nov 25, 2007)

> Originally posted by Winterreverie:
> Cine, why not check the UCLA website? The problem with asking on a forum is tuition varies from year to year and emphasis to emphasis.
> 
> Plus, that seems like the kind of homework you should do on your own.



You think that I haven't done anything to find this out during all these months? Their website has info only about undergraduate numbers.


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 27, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cine:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Winterreverie:
> Cine, why not check the UCLA website? The problem with asking on a forum is tuition varies from year to year and emphasis to emphasis.
> 
> Plus, that seems like the kind of homework you should do on your own.



You think that I haven't done anything to find this out during all these months? Their website has info only about undergraduate numbers. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Cine, during all of three clicks, I found the information you seek.

Go to UCLA's Home Page.

Click Prospective Students.

Click Student Fees.

Click School of Theater Film Television MFA Program.

Ta-da...look at that, all of your tuition fees, laid out for you, the graduate student.

Room and board prices are going to vary, based on where you live and who you live with, where and what you eat.  

Plan on $1600 a month, and enjoy the pleasure if and when it ends up less...when I got into UCLA, they only had one on campus housing opening available, and they expected us to fight for it, so you'll be living in oh-so-pricey Westwood, and cooking for yourself.


----------



## Cine (Nov 30, 2007)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Cine:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Winterreverie:
> Cine, why not check the UCLA website? The problem with asking on a forum is tuition varies from year to year and emphasis to emphasis.
> ...



You think that I haven't done anything to find this out during all these months? Their website has info only about undergraduate numbers. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Cine, during all of three clicks, I found the information you seek.

Go to UCLA's Home Page.

Click Prospective Students.

Click Student Fees.

Click School of Theater Film Television MFA Program.

Ta-da...look at that, all of your tuition fees, laid out for you, the graduate student.

Room and board prices are going to vary, based on where you live and who you live with, where and what you eat.  

Plan on $1600 a month, and enjoy the pleasure if and when it ends up less...when I got into UCLA, they only had one on campus housing opening available, and they expected us to fight for it, so you'll be living in oh-so-pricey Westwood, and cooking for yourself. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thank you for the attention, but are you sure there is Student's free section on Prospective Students page? 

Here is the link, http://www.ucla.edu/audience/future.html


----------



## Jayimess (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm sure.

There are three columns of links.  The first category in the middle column is "Key Resources" or something.

It's the last one.


It says, verbatim, "Student Fees."


Do you seriously NOT see it?


----------



## Jayimess (Dec 3, 2007)

The category is actually "Key Publications and References."

It's the last (fifth) link under that category.

Seriously, am I hallucinating, or are you blind?


----------



## braininabox (Dec 3, 2007)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> 
> Seriously, am I hallucinating, or are you blind?



Lol, relax...if you see his profile his from Russia. Maybe English isn't his native language and he might not be as great at navigating English websites as you are?  Or I guess he could also be blind.


----------



## Jayimess (Dec 3, 2007)

Brain,

I'm relaxed.  

You're sensitive, and I admire that...


But no malice was intended towards dear Cine,  hence the use of a smiley.  In fact, I returned to a site that is of no use to me in order to give him the assistance he needs.

While I don't pretend to know why he can't see the link, I definitely don't think that his comprehension of English is the problem...he certainly seems fluent to me...


Better than I can say for my Russian, or any other language for that matter.


I'm such a monoglot.

Anyway, Cine, let me know if you see it now.


----------

